
Show HN: Dr-provision, a single binary system provisioning solution - spectorrackn
https://github.com/digitalrebar/provision
======
vlowther
Hi, I am one of the lead engineers developing dr-provision. We have a few
interesting features:

* Written in Go, for that single binary install goodness.

* Stackable read-only content layers, to make change control of your provisioning infrastructure easy. We also provide several content layers that include common provisioning tasks such as installing Ubuntu, Centos and Debian, performining initial system discovery and inventory, and a bunch of other stuff.

* Full REST API. All aspects of dr-provision are managed via our REST API, and we also provide a CLI interface and a React-based Web UI.

* Integrated DHCP, TFTP, static HTTP and BINL servers. No need for dnsmasq, tftpd, or nginx.

* Tasks and Workflows: You can define provisioning workflows to manage all aspects of provisioning a system, from initial system discovery through installing your OS to handing control of the system off to Ansible/Chef/Puppet.

------
reactivesearch
How does this compare / play with the existing K8S ecosystem for bare metals?

~~~
vlowther
One of our demo workloads deploys Kubernetes via kubeadm on bare metal nodes
-- we have a video of the process here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMm6Oz1NF6I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMm6Oz1NF6I)

------
robhirschfeld
provisioning -> as in netboot, PXE & IPXE? Oh! This is for bare metal machine
provisioning.

------
thvu1k
Thank you for sharing! This is great

